# Official Preseason Game Thread: Wizards @ Chicago 10/11/06 7:30 pm CSN



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

<center>*AND SO IT BEGINS* 








*VS*









*Season Records*
*Washington Wizards (0-1) (0-0 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (0-0) (0-0 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Wednesday 11 October 2006
Cleveland @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Arizona-6'4-ARENAS <> Washington Union HS-6'5-STEVENSON <> UConn-6'7-BUTLER <> North Carolina-6'9-JAMISON <> North Carolina-7'0-HAYWOOD*

*VS* 





































* UConn-6'3-GORDON  <>  Kansas-6'3-HINRICH  <>  Duke-6'9-DENG  <>  Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI  <>  Virginia Union-6'9-WALLACE*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'4-DANIELS <> 6'8-HAYES <> 6'10-THOMAS <> 6'8-RUFFIN*

*---*






























*6'7-SEFOLOSHA <> 6'7-SEFOLOSHA <> 6'7-SEFOLOSHA <> 6'7-SEFOLOSHA*

*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*WIZARDS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*PPG*</td><td>ARENAS 29</td></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*RPG*</td><td>HAYWOOD 9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*APG*</td><td>ARENAS 4</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*SPG*</td><td>JAMISON 3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*BPG*</td><td>JAMISON 1</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*FG%*</td><td>STEVENSON 1.0</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*3P%*</td><td>MASON JR. 1.0</td><tr align="center"><td></td><td>*3PM*</td><td>ARENAS 2</td></tr></tr></tr></tbody></table>
</center>


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darn, I was hoping we'd go with the 14 Duhon, 1 Luol Deng lineup.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't wait!!!

Hey, I know this is probably a stupid question, but is it possible to buy League Pass online and watch the games on my computer? If so, WHERE the hell do I get that? I can't seem to find anything relating to this problem I have, since I don't have satellite where I live right now, and watching the games online would be my only option.


Thanks a lot to anyone who can help me with this issue.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Darn, I was hoping we'd go with the 14 Duhon, 1 Luol Deng lineup.


 I haven't heard anything in the papers yet about a designated strarting lineup. I'm guessing that Noc can match up against Jamison just fine.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

> *6'7-SEFOLOSHA <> 6'7-SEFOLOSHA <> 6'7-SEFOLOSHA <> 6'7-SEFOLOSHA*


:laugh: haha. Nice one.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope Skiles goes crazy with the lineups tommorow, I want to see

1. Wallace playing for the Bulls
2. Sefolosha play with Kirk, Ben and Du
3. Thomas play with Wallace, Chapu, and Lu


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dude! Someone should setup a Camera and stream the game over the internet!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Darius Songaila makes his return!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> I can't wait!!!
> 
> Hey, I know this is probably a stupid question, but is it possible to buy League Pass online and watch the games on my computer? If so, WHERE the hell do I get that? I can't seem to find anything relating to this problem I have, since I don't have satellite where I live right now, and watching the games online would be my only option.
> 
> ...


There's so far no way just to get league pass for the internet without getting league pass from a satellite or cable provider. They haven't followed Major league baseball in providing this option, darn NBA. I can't get Satellite myself, and Charter still isn't offering it (or the new NFL network either). 

Bad NBA marketing to not let people buy just an internet package.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

First game thread of the year!!! :cheers: :rock: 

And for Thabo...
:allhail:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

narek said:


> There's so far no way just to get league pass for the internet without getting league pass from a satellite or cable provider. They haven't followed Major league baseball in providing this option, darn NBA. I can't get Satellite myself, and Charter still isn't offering it (or the new NFL network either).
> 
> Bad NBA marketing to not let people buy just an internet package.


Yeah, I know what you mean, if they could only follow Major League Baseballs suit, then more than half the games would be blacked out!


----------



## PRIMAL URGE (Feb 19, 2005)

Power woofer

Buy a slingbox and give it to a friend who has a dish. You can then use your computer to watch the games from there dish.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

PRIMAL URGE said:


> Power woofer
> 
> Buy a slingbox and give it to a friend who has a dish. You can then use your computer to watch the games from there dish.


Don't forget the part about distributing the stream to the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Don't forget the part about distributing the stream to the rest of us :biggrin:


Well, I don't know anyone that watches the Bulls who have a dish AS WELL, so that's gonna be a problem, since I'm new to the city that I'm in right now.

If someone else wants to do this, I'd highly encourage it! :biggrin:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Dude! Someone should setup a Camera and stream the game over the internet!


there's a guy on realgm named roche who did that for all of last year's games
i think there's a thread on that now

so what's this "mebarak" thing? is that a cross between egypt's prime minister hosni mubarak
and future usa african american president barak obama?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

paxman said:


> there's a guy on realgm named roche who did that for all of last year's games
> i think there's a thread on that now
> 
> so what's this "mebarak" thing? is that a cross between egypt's prime minister hosni mubarak
> and future usa african american president barak obama?



Not sure who Mubarak is, but I'm definitely voting for Obama for president.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Woot! Can't wait until tomorrow. I'll be sporting my Bulls shirt all day tomorrow since I'm so excited!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus : 23 pts, 11 rebs, 2 blks, 2 stls in 10 mins of action


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Thabo will dissapoint. So maybe 52 pts 11 reb 8 ast 6 stl 2 blk.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DO WELL J.P!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

there goes K-marts knee again.. not sure if its a serious injury or a tweak from the photo, but ever since he left the Nets, you've got to say his all down hill.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> *VS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*erection*


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> I think Thabo will dissapoint. So maybe 52 pts 11 reb 8 ast 6 stl 2 blk.


That reminds me of this Superfans sketch:



> Bill Swerski: Okay. Okay, by my watch, we're about thirteen minutes from game time. As you are sure aware, Da Bears are getting ready for the big play-off against Da New York Giants. Now, let go around the room for some predictions. Pat?
> 
> Pat Arnold: Da Bears, 62 to 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

I really wish I was in the states so I could atleast keep up with the updates on this board. Being 13 hours ahead of Eastern Standard kinda keeps that from happening with me. But I hope the Bulls show some kind of fluid play against real opponents and not just scrimmaging against one another.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

thats an old template of my gamethreads i used to make, nice the still find usage for that.

if fox hadnt shrinked the player profile pics, i would still make these threads.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> thats an old template of my gamethreads i used to make, nice the still find usage for that.
> 
> if fox hadnt shrinked the player profile pics, i would still make these threads.


 Just keeping the seat warm for you this one time. It was approaching twenty-four before tip-off so I thought I'd put one up. Please take over; if you're so inclined.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so this game will be on comcast??


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> Just keeping the seat warm for you this one time. It was approaching twenty-four before tip-off so I thought I'd put one up. Please take over; if you're so inclined.



talking about gamethread, where is mizenkay?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So is anyone from Chicago able to record this game tonight on Comcast and put it up on the internet somewhere for all of us digital cable Leauge Passers who don't get preseason games?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Someone said some guy webstreams all the Bulls games....if you have any further info on this, please PM me .


----------



## Brothaman33 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have to record it cuz im gonna be at basketball practice but i dont know how to put it on the net, cant wait for this game its been a while since ive seen the Bulls. 

im gonna say a final score is like 52-80 we win...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

any way to listen tonight's game?c'mon guys help i haven't seen the bulls 7 months now or listen them


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> any way to listen tonight's game?c'mon guys help i haven't seen the bulls 7 months now or listen them


GBF, you have to consider a possibility that there's just not a way to listen to the game tonight. It's not the board posters' faults.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is this going to be on our new radio home? Yes/No?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> So is anyone from Chicago able to record this game tonight on Comcast and put it up on the internet somewhere for all of us digital cable Leauge Passers who don't get preseason games?


Are you freaking serious??? So, if I were to order NBA League Pass through Comcast, there would be games I _couldn't_ see that others who _didn't_ order it _could_? Wow, what a selling point.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> GBF, you have to consider a possibility that there's just not a way to listen to the game tonight. It's not the board posters' faults.


That's true - not all pre-season games are carried on radio, and there's no listing of what is or isn't going to be on the radio on the Bulls site. If audio league pass doesn't have a link, it's probably because there isn't any radio.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Are you freaking serious??? So, if I were to order NBA League Pass through Comcast, there would be games I _couldn't_ see that others who _didn't_ order it _could_? Wow, what a selling point.


People in Chicago can see it, it's on Comcast Sports Net, the local RSN.

Don't know why League Pass isn't doing preseason games this year, they did the last few years and it was sweet (and free). This is my first year with Comcast though, I always got them with DirecTV, don't know if this has anything to do with it, but if just not offering, agree, that's a mistake


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

By the way, on the Comcast pregame they said PJ is starting at the 4


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I won't be able to watch it, since I'm from out of town. I'm looking forward to reading some comments from those of you who will watch the game. In particular, any internal improvement, specifically Luol and Ben, and our rookies. While we added several new guys, we pretty much know what to expect with Big Ben and PJ.

Anyone else getting chills on their back? Finally, we have EXPECTATIONS. Thats when you know you are gonna be good. I finally expect something from our team since MJ. I honestly think it'll be us vs the Spurs in the finals. Knock on wood.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is ridiculous. They need to shift back to 1000 AM, 105.9 just doesn't get come in, it gets signal interference from 106.5, a gay Country Station.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> This is ridiculous. They need to shift back to 1000 AM, 105.9 just doesn't get come in, it gets signal interference from 106.5, a gay Country Station.


If you hear dead air, it's just Steve Dahl's show. Game is not on WCKG tonight anyways. That sucks though. Try NBA.com's free audio (for the preseason)


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Thabo Sighting!!!!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

When I used to listen to Howard Stern on 105.9 there was a rap station from Southern Wisconsin that bled into the audio. Horray for Satellite radio where they broadcast all NBA and Bulls game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least they added NBA TV finally to TVU! So now I'm up to 48 regular season games....now only if they'd add CSN...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Stacey King in the booth with Kerr and Dore.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Big Ben was announced third as usual (Man in the middle) in the starting 5.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

no audio feed they broadcast wizards game against raptors and no chicago feed


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm baaack


Hinrich (introduced last)
Gordon
Deng
Brown
Wallace

New (sort of) PA announcer, forgot about him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Big Ben got a pretty nice hand. PJ on the other hand...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng looks thicker.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bulls win the tip

1st shot a miss by Gordon


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Damn you new ball


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben Wallace lacking some headband, armband, wristband action.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Cornrows, by the way


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is NBA.com's stuff not working for anyone else?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Is NBA.com's stuff not working for anyone else?


Doesn't seem to be - it's the archive of the Toronto/Wizards game.

Few NBA radio flagship stations cover all of the pre-season games. Don't know why, but they don't.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Its not working. who is guarding Arenas?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Once again, the most active fan base (us) follows the team that is least concerned. Why does every other team broadcast their preseason games except the Bulls?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyrus in for PJ


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Its not working. who is guarding Arenas?


Kirk.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

neither for me


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Deng does look thicker...I've confused him for Big Ben for split seconds a few times.

Not to be misunderstood, I am not saying that he is as big as Wallace, but at first glace I was briefly confused.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nobody from the perimeter has attacked the rim yet.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

plz guys an audio link


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

32% shooting so far. Wizards are shooting 58%.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyrus scores his first points, Was posting up, then did a little crossover, got to the basket, missed, but got his own rebound and put it in. Then got a steal on the other end, led the break, but missed the layup.

Crazy, Thabo went to the table to check in, Dore said Thabo and the audio ****ed up for a while. Just like the movie Powder


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas really is as explosive as they said he'd be. Once he starts to make his move, he is LIGHTNING fast.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyrus w/ the nide mid range jumper. He looks very active. Although I don't get the "great athlete" hype.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus with 4 pts, 1 stl and 1 reb so far

He seems to be the only player on our team really exciting and showing alot of energy.

I know it's early, but he's sticking out like a sore thumb right now, in a GOOD way


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

27-23 Wizards after 1


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo w/ the nice looking drive and dish to a wide open Noce, who swishes. Thabo's looked to drive the ball thus far. I like that.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

superman with 3 assists already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sefolosha has three assists! Bulls shot 40% after 1, wizards 60%. TT looks pretty good so far. So does Sefolosha!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Tyrus w/ the nide mid range jumper. He looks very active. Although I don't get the "great athlete" hype.


u've only watched him for 5 minutes...

give him some time...

I don't think their IS hype, he was easily a one of the best, if not THEE best athlete in all of college b ball last year


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Big Ben looked good too


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> superman with 3 assists already


I guess he is going to wait until the second half to drop his 50 points


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Noc is a gangster.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Ouch, Thabo puts up a shot in heavy traffic and airballs it. Slight chance it was tipped, but not sure.

All worshipping aside, I haven't been too impressed with Thabo. But it more or less looks like rookie mistakes and nerves.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

TT has 3 boards and 1 st. the kid is very active!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Redd trying to spread the word that Nocioni's nickname is Chapu


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

another assist by superman


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sefolosha has 4 assists. Wow.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Blah. This game is being called so tight. It sucks. Let them play!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

VIKTOR!!! What a move, I had no idea he was that athletic with the ball.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Khrypa silky smooth! Had never seen him, but just assumed he was a different player, very nice


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Ouch, Thabo puts up a shot in heavy traffic and airballs it. Slight chance it was tipped, but not sure.
> 
> All worshipping aside, I haven't been too impressed with Thabo. But it more or less looks like rookie mistakes and nerves.


True

but watching his body movements adn passing, he looks alot like penny did back in the day...

not COMPARING him to penny though


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

the-asdf-man said:


> another assist by superman


His passing game is crazy

Viktor, Tyrus & Thabo should help us ALOT this year, from what we've seen so far


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

can someone help me,it's 04.20 here in the morning and i 'm waiting for an audio link


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Thomas is a freak, 5 minutes into the preseason and I am sold. Speed and quickness that makes other top notch athletes look slow. 

Stacey King is a great addition to the broadcast crew ands Red is losing it. Red stated that PJ Brown, because of his veteran leadership and work ethic reminded others of .... and he forgot AD's name
so I guess PJ's game didn't remind him of Antonio Davis. ouch


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> can someone help me,it's 04.20 here in the morning and i 'm waiting for an audio link


There is no audio link.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

there is no audio. bulls.com says neil and bill will start at the next home game. and there is no 1 i know other than neil and bill who does bulls game audio.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

At least Ben is attacking the rim this year, but the "attack" was rather weak


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

You can already see players struggling to hold on to this new ball.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> can someone help me,*it's 04.20 here* in the morning and i 'm waiting for an audio link


:laugh:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

If the ball is really going to affect shooting %'s this year, I am very worried for a jumpshooting team like the Bulls.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Big Ben airballs his first, swishes his second.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Complete airball on that Wallace FT, hit the 2nd one though


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

At least Sundays game is on WGN!

Anyhow, yahoo sports says that Jesus of Nazareth has 4 AST....I think the point column is broken though, for some reason theirs a goose egg there?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> At least Sundays game is on WGN!
> 
> Anyhow, yahoo sports says that Jesus of Nazareth has 4 AST....I think the point column is broken though, for some reason theirs a goose egg there?


I noticed that too. Thats a big typo right there omitting the 4 in front of the 0


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This Khryapa looks pretty solid.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> deleted


Oh my word. :laugh:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Early in the first, the chemistry was ruff but now it's getting a bit better.

Although he can hit them, I don't like Thomas shooting 25 ft jumpers..


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> [deleted]


As Ben Gordon would say, Chill son... American culture brought upon that comment:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/420_(cannabis_culture)


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Give some love towards Deng. Playing like a star.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> This Khryapa looks pretty solid.


If he could jump a bit higher, he'd have 10 rebs by now LOL


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Is that Roger Mason or Charles Oakley?!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Greekbullsfan, stop attacking!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng has 9 pts. 

Damnit, Gordon can't throw it in the ocean tonight.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

it seems like every time i hit refresh i see "offensive foul on e. thomas"


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Deng has 9 pts.
> 
> Damnit, Gordon can't throw it in the ocean tonight.


Prolly the new ball.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Deng has 9 pts.
> 
> Damnit, Gordon can't throw it in the ocean tonight.


But he can play defense now


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Holy crap, Ghardobrguebfreougrbis enters the game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

45-41 Wizards at the Half


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

WAS has 12 TO's in the first half


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*WAS* *45*
*CHI* *41*
HALFTIME


Halftime Leaders:








*PTS*- 8














*REB*- 5







*AST*- 3
























*PTS*- 11







*REB*- 5







*AST*- 4


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Greekbullsfan, stop attacking!


attacking?they make fun of me on staying awke so late here in Athens and u warn me instead of them?

yes..they never cursed at you.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

With more experience, Tyrus is going to be a BEAST and one of the top players on this team, seriously. He's not afraid at all.

5pts, 3rebs & 1 stl in 6 mins of play so far.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The ROY said:


> With more experience, Tyrus is going to be a BEAST and one of the top players on this team, seriously. He's not afraid at all.
> 
> 5pts, 3rebs & 1 stl in 6 mins of play so far.


Preseason.

Plus he's way skittish.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> attacking?they make fun of me on staying awke so late here in Athens and u warn me instead of them?


Like I said, I am assuming that they are laughing at the fact that it is 4:20, a symbol for marijuana smoking in the US. Even if they were laughing at you for being awake at 4:20 in the morning who cares...I stayed up until 4 to watch USA-Greece a couple of months ago. It shows what sort of fan you are, a true one!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tyrus and Kryphka have been pleasant surprises for me. The regulars seem fine to me, with just a few guys being a little cold. Thabo has been an unpleasant surprise for me, first game, no big deal, I liked the pick and wanted him, but hasn't looked good so far imo



Ugh, homework break


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

tyrus has only played 6 mins? i think hes playedd a lot more than that


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> attacking?they make fun of me on staying awke so late here in Athens and u warn me instead of them?


I wasn't making fun of you for staying up late, read UMFan83's post :clown:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

we have just 6 t/o so far.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

GB said:


> Preseason.
> 
> Plus he's way skittish.



preseasonleeseason, it's still nba basketball.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Like I said, I am assuming that they are laughing at the fact that it is 4:20, a symbol for marijuana smoking in the US. Even if they were laughing at you for being awake at 4:20 in the morning who cares...I stayed up until 4 to watch USA-Greece a couple of months ago. It shows what sort of fan you are, a true one!


thanks for the compliment but the difference betweeen u and me is that u did this thing staying awke once,i do this the last 5 years for 82 regular games plus 8 preseason and playoffs


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I actually didn't begin laughing until the unwarranted attack came forward. I was amused that someone could tell someone else to *** off over something as trivial as being able to watch or listen to a a game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where's Sweetney?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Where's Sweetney?


eating hotdogs :biggrin:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess it proves it's always 420 somewhere, even in Greece :biggrin: 

Loved what I saw in the 1st half. If anyone thought Viktor was just a throw in, they are going to be pleasantly surprised. Viktor is a heady offensive player and he plays good positional defense too. Vik, is a upgrade over Songaila but lacks Darius' strength. 

In the 2nd half, watch Ben Gordon when plays off a screen set by a teammate. Gordon still doesn't know how to set up a screen.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Where's Sweetney?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Same 5 that started start the 2nd half

Big Ben with the block. Kirk hits the 3 with nice ball movement


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk gets T'd up for complaining after a bad call. New rules in play.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice move by Wallace


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

Does the realGm boys have a chat room going on? I know they used to have one last year.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Kirk has to start getting some love from the refs. That defensive call was brutal. Kirk did everthing right in defending a backing down player. And to get the techinical afterward would be a masked word. But I think Skiles let the ref know it to be a BS call.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

u guys do realize that we've been playing our core for most of hte game (kirk ben ben luol over 10 mins each) against wizard scrubs (no 1 has over 8 mins) and we're losing


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

And at 9:12 PM, the broadcast has gotten awkward


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> And at 9:12 PM, the broadcast has gotten awkward


:laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

8/19 from the line..
Gyah.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> And at 9:12 PM, the broadcast has gotten awkward


 que?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

the-asdf-man said:


> u guys do realize that we've been playing our core for most of hte game (kirk ben ben luol over 10 mins each) against wizard scrubs (no 1 has over 8 mins) and we're losing


THey don't have much chemistry with Ben & PJ so far, it'll take some time


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sweetney has to be in the doghouse. Haven't seen Griffin or any of the non-roster guys either.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 11 offensive rebounds and have taken 16 more shots than the wizards have.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> 8/19 from the line..
> Gyah.


Ben Wallace is 1-6. 

This is how are free thow lines are going to look for at least the next four years.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have missed 12 ft's!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Has songalia been in the game yet?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> We have 11 offensive rebounds and have taken 16 more shots than the wizards have.


 Ben Wallace with 9 boards.

This is how are rebound lines are going to look for at least the next four years.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> Ben Wallace with 9 boards.
> 
> This is how are rebound lines are going to look for at least the next four years.


In 13 minutes too. I think Tyson had 6 rebds in 22 minutes last night.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Has songalia been in the game yet?


Darius has a hand injury and is out.

Another Wallace stat, 1 foul. 1 foul! That is amazing especially considering how the refs are calling everything else.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like Comcast is giving people the screw job. Talked to a friend out of town, he does get the Bulls game on DirecTV, so I guess they are supposed to be airing the preseason games for free for everyone. I am going to email Comcast at http://www.comcast.com/Localization...rporate/customers/contactus/digitalcable.ashx and InDemand here (supposedly in charge of league pass) http://www.indemand.com/about/contactUs.jsp and nba league pass themselves at [email protected] . Big for our out of town folks and I'd love to see some other players around the league or if we have no tv and the road team does. Hey, if it's supposed to be free :curse: 




such sweet thunder said:


> que?


I'll just say the word sexy was being thrown around


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Dore: Calvin Booth with the jumper, not known for his shooting.
Kerr: Been in the league for so many years, not known for getting in a game.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

In other NBA action, Jay Williams had 2 points in 17 minutes of playing time tonight


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Stacey King is pretty damn funny

INCREDIBLY, EXTREMELY happy he's part of the broadcast team, Pippen was horrid last year


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Stacey King is a riot. Calvin Booth not a handsome man. :banana: 

and couldn't an intern shuck Red's cough drops prior to game time.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Why hasn't someone told me about Thabo's block yet!!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL I think Stacy's pissing Redd off a bit...

Redd : The shot was a little off

King : A little?! that was WAYYYYY off.......*pause*.............way off

Redd : .......ALRIGHT.....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The ROY said:


> LOL I think Stacy's pissing Redd off a bit...
> 
> Redd : The shot was a little off
> 
> ...


I think that too. Red shouldn't push too much though because Red might be the next Bull put out to pasture. Those old brain cells seem to be moving slower every year.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweetney sighting


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sweetney sighting with 6:24 left in the game...does not look to pleased...and shows with a nice move for a bucket.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I hope Thabo was just nervous tonight cuz he looked horrible. Khryapa isn't blessed w/ anything special but he showed good court awareness and seems to know what he's doing. TT was OK.
Offense is still all jumpshooting and nothing inside.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

It's boring just watching the game on the internet, and watching numbers change all the time. I wish I could get League Pass!  

Oh well, as long as they win, and they have highlights, it's all good.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

How 'bout that charge that Viktor took? Nice way to impress Skiles. Nice throw in player


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> eating hotdogs :biggrin:


Got the munchies eh?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, if we lose this....! Anyone have their hand on the trigger towards bumping the Official Season is a wash thread?


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

we gonn lose


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Got the munchies eh?


:laugh: x 10


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I hope Thabo was just nervous tonight cuz he looked horrible. Khryapa isn't blessed w/ anything special but he showed good court awareness and seems to know what he's doing. TT was OK.
> Offense is still all jumpshooting and nothing inside.


Today was Thabo's first time in the UC.

Thomas looked better than OK for his first pro game.

Khyrapa can hit that 18 footer, and with consistency. He's no NOC though


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Marty!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Damn, if we lose this....! Anyone have their hand on the trigger towards bumping the Official Season is a wash thread?


Fire Skiles
Fire Paxson
Blow up the team?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Today was Thabo's first time in the UC.
> 
> Thomas looked better than OK for his first pro game.
> 
> Khyrapa can hit that 18 footer, and with consistency. He's no NOC though


Lets hope that he doesn't have the same nerves in his first NBA game, first playoff game, every road game in a new city etc.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Although Deng looked very good out there, he still prefers the jumper. I thought he'd start slashing more. Thomas went to the basket more than anybody today.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Fire Skiles
> Fire Paxson
> Blow up the team?



no worries, we'll get greg oden next year. although it would have been nice to get him from the knicks instead


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Khryapa hasn't looked bad tonight.
Barrett looks frickin tiny.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Call me crazy but I think Sweetney looks a little skinnier, maybe still too big, but yeah.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

sweetney is ben gordon 2006

6th man of year?


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

that fat *******


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

theyoungsrm said:


> that fat *******



excuse me, mike sweetney is a fat piece of crap


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bulls win!


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

who's the Bulls player with the Jamaican hair? did he even play?


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Got back just in time to see this: Chicago 87, Washington 86 
Wish I could've seen the game though.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Barrett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

AnaMayShun said:


> Got back just in time to see this: Chicago 87, Washington 86
> Wish I could've seen the game though.



u didnt miss much -_-a


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Will somone bump up the Season is a Wash Thread :clown: Ha. 

How did our guys look? For those of us who can't watch the game. Anything stick out?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Win! Bulls Win! Were #1 Hand Over The O'brien Trophy Now Alread, Because We're The Best!


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

holy **** raptors had 38 turnovers tonite. gj tj


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*WAS* *86*
*CHI* *87*
FINAL


Game Leaders:








*PTS*- 13







*REB*- 5





















*AST*- 4

















*PTS*- 13







*REB*- 9







*AST*- 4


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Will somone bump up the Season is a Wash Thread :clown: Ha.
> 
> How did our guys look? For those of us who can't watch the game. Anything stick out?


Tyrus is incredibly energetic, better man-to-man defender than advertised, can create his own shot

Thabo looked very nervous but looked very penny-ish when it came to dishes and ball handling, missed all his shots

Khyrapa is no NOCIONI, but he's a very capable player, he does nothing great but does everything well. He's a keeper.

Deng, I can see him improving this year but he didn't do anything he doesn't normally do. Just hits the jumper more consistently

Nocioni can shoot, I mean, really good, alot better than he used to LOL he's becoming deadly

Overall, our lack of chemistry definintely showed.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Tyrus is incredibly energetic, better man-to-man defender than advertised, can create his own shot
> 
> Thabo looked very nervous but looked very penny-ish when it came to dishes and ball handling, missed all his shots
> 
> ...


Chemistry didn't show up tonight, but depth did.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Dam i missed following this game!
Anyone got any highlights or know where i can download some!?!?

Cheers


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Bulls are definitely a work in progress. They looked disorganized on both ends of the floor, but particularly on offense. But that's to be expected when you add so many new people and feature two rookies. That said,

Ben Wallace has already made Chandler's absense forgettable. Chandler will never be as good as he is, on either end of the floor. It's going to be fun watching him play... except when he goes to the FT line.

Tyrus Thomas is raw, and look a little lost, but he was the quickest player on the floor and is very agressive and confident for a rookie. Thalbo looked a little less lost, but missed a lot of shots. Both guys are going to be good, maybe very good, defensive players by the end of the year, although the refs are clearly going to give them the usual hazing.

Khryapa is definitely a rotation player. Goodness knows where they will find the time to play him though.

Deng is a much more agressive player. Looks like he's going to have a big year.

All in all, unless they improve rapidly the Bulls are going to have a tough November, but sometime this year they'll put it all together.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photoId=1327276&gameId=261011004 Ben at the free throw line.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photoId=1327280&gameId=261011004 B Jizzle looks huge this year!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photoId=1327321&gameId=261011004

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photoId=1327328&gameId=261011004

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/photos?photoId=1327262&gameId=261011004


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

OziBull said:


> Dam i missed following this game!
> Anyone got any highlights or know where i can download some!?!?
> 
> Cheers


Highlights should be up tomorrow morning, so I wouldn't expect anything RIGHT after the game from NBA.com. Maybe someone will have uploaded highlights of the game.

I, also, can't wait to see how the Bulls looked like tonight.

Great to see they won, although the preseason is meaningless, don't forget we beat the team that took us out two years ago in the playoffs. I'll always remember Washington for that, and everytime we beat them, I'll feel a little better inside.

GO BULLS!!! 

Beat the Sonics on Sunday!!


----------



## Cliff Pondexter (Jun 25, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Bulls are definitely a work in progress. They looked disorganized on both ends of the floor, but particularly on offense. But that's to be expected when you add so many new people and feature two rookies. That said,
> 
> Ben Wallace has already made Chandler's absense forgettable. Chandler will never be as good as he is, on either end of the floor. It's going to be fun watching him play... except when he goes to the FT line.
> 
> ...


Deng looked bigger to me.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> In other NBA action, Jay Williams had 2 points in 17 minutes of playing time tonight


the poor guy has a noticable hitch in his giddyup.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Cliff Pondexter said:


> Deng looked bigger to me.


wider and more defined. also if the extra muscles don't give off an optical illusion, he looks taller somehow


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't think Tyrus looked lost at all. He looked very confident out there. The fact that he's not afraid to go to the hole is a very big plus for us.

Ben is a HELL of alot better offensively than Tyson EVER was. We can get atleast 10 ppg from him. It didn't seem like he played with much effort (since it's the preseason) but when he was IN the game, you KNEW it. He has his hands on everything defensively.

Both the 7-1er's looked like garbage.

It still pains me to watch Sweet knee's on the floor.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

first impression: if we plan on contending, i dont think there are consistent minutes for Thabo. not right away, thats for sure. dont know if that means we have to add a PG or what.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Highlights should be up tomorrow morning, so I wouldn't expect anything RIGHT after the game from NBA.com. Maybe someone will have uploaded highlights of the game.
> 
> I, also, can't wait to see how the Bulls looked like tonight.
> 
> ...


Yup, we beat Washington in the preseason, and our center won't even be suspended.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Looks like Comcast is giving people the screw job. Talked to a friend out of town, he does get the Bulls game on DirecTV, so I guess they are supposed to be airing the preseason games for free for everyone. I am going to email Comcast at http://www.comcast.com/Localization/Localize.ashx?Referer=/corporate/customers/contactus/digitalcable.ashx and InDemand here (supposedly in charge of league pass) http://www.indemand.com/about/contactUs.jsp and nba league pass themselves at [email protected] . Big for our out of town folks and I'd love to see some other players around the league or if we have no tv and the road team does. Hey, if it's supposed to be free :curse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comcast never had preseason games. I think Directv and Dish have their own agreement with the league. The dish is already carrying the games (all those regional sports channels including comcast sportsnets and all they have to do is flip a switch to turn the channel on but cable companies must worry about bandwidth. That's why MLB shares with NHL etc.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DengNabbit said:


> first impression: if we plan on contending, i dont think there are consistent minutes for Thabo. not right away, thats for sure. dont know if that means we have to add a PG or what.


Why wouldn't there be?

Plus, um, we do have DUHON!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

other than Barrett's game winner and Sweetney's nonstop sweating, the two highlights for me were the pass from Khryapa to Deng and Ben's vicious block.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I don't think Tyrus looked lost at all. He looked very confident out there. The fact that he's not afraid to go to the hole is a very big plus for us.


Well, as Stacy King pointed out he missed a lot of defensive assignments. On offense he tried to bull-doze his way to the bucket a couple of times even when he was double or triple teamed -- in short a passing opportunity was missed. Don't get me wrong, he was impressive in spite of this, but he won't get a lot of playing time in the regular season until he learns the system a bit better. Skiles says he's a fast learner, so maybe that won't take long.



> Both the 7-1er's looked like garbage.


I agee.



> It still pains me to watch Sweet knee's on the floor.


Sweetney seems to have a leg injury and was limping during his short time in the game. I have no idea what that is about. Otherwise, he looks about the same physically as he did last year, which is disappointing but not terrible. Minus the limp he will be a useful sub.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

OziBull said:


> Dam i missed following this game!
> Anyone got any highlights or know where i can download some!?!?
> 
> Cheers


www.davidsterndissemination.com


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> other than Barrett's game winner and Sweetney's nonstop sweating, the two highlights for me were the pass from Khryapa to Deng and Ben's vicious block.


What about Khryapa's fake, drive and reverse layup? That was my big WOW moment of the game.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I have no clue how it feels to shoot that new ball, but it sounds terrible on the rim and in the net, like the surface of the ball is really hard.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

It was just an off day for Ben, once his shooting gets going, we're going to be a much harder team to beat. I saw a video of Ben, and he was just making every shot over and over with the new ball, of course, they could have just been looping the same shot over and over again!


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh, and may I also say it's nice to game thread with you all again. Great intensity everyone getting charged for a preseason game. Here's to the upcoming 82+ fantastic game threads. I predict a remarkable season!!


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> first impression: if we plan on contending, i dont think there are consistent minutes for Thabo. not right away, thats for sure. dont know if that means we have to add a PG or what.


Geez dude. 10 minutes or so of the first preseason game and first NBA action in his entire life at the UC and you already think he has little to offer now? Skiles has been raving about the guy. He was great in summer league. Give it some time.

If I recall, Gordon and Hinrich were absolute garbage in thier first preseasons. Gordon was garbage tonight. Don't read much into it. One preseason game. Wait and see.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I watched Elton Brand slog through twenty-five down right poor games at the beginning of his career, as well. By all-star break, Tyrus and Jesus will look like completely different players; doubters beware .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> What about Khryapa's fake, drive and reverse layup? That was my big WOW moment of the game.


 I didn't see that one. got to watch for it on my DVR.

I guess it's the second quarter? <TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>29-27</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Viktor Khryapa makes layup*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

From www.chicagosports.com/


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I didn't see that one. got to watch for it on my DVR.
> 
> I guess it's the second quarter? <TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>29-27</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Viktor Khryapa makes layup*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Yup, I am pretty sure thats the one. The first photo in the post above this one was him finishing it off. Pretty sweet IMO


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

thebullybully said:


> I have no clue how it feels to shoot that new ball, but it sounds terrible on the rim and in the net, like the surface of the ball is really hard.


Yeah, just watching the game action, it doesn't seem right. Hard to explain, maybe it's just change, I don't like it though



spongyfungy said:


> I didn't see that one. got to watch for it on my DVR.
> 
> I guess it's the second quarter? <TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>29-27</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Viktor Khryapa makes layup*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


It was shortly after he came into the game


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

The game was ok, chemistry definately not there (I know it's preseason) but man the new guys they got will really help out alot. Khryapa seems to be a good songaila replacement. TT & Sef looked good especially TT, he's very fast. Sweets, my god he looks huge but still is able to get to the line so maybe he will be useful for lowpost scoring. Wallace and that airball, I was like Oh Boy! something to look forward to every game. I wish wallace would have played longer but maybe in the regular season I'll finally see someone stand up to Haywood. Haywood was always manhandling chandler/curry it'll be great to see him go against wallace and try to do the same, he'll get his arse knocked down now. I'm sorry I just can't stand that cross-eyed fool.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Skiles postgame: "Big Ben really stood out for his defensive energy while the other 4 starters really got outplayed".

Funny, listening to postgame and reading reactions, seems like they lost. Wallace: "They say losing builds character but I think it sucks...we can get better, especially defensively". Gordon: "This isn't how we wanted to come out or play". Hard to really analyze with it being preseason, but also shows it's not a big deal. I think the team'll be fine.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Skiles postgame: "Big Ben really stood out for his defensive energy while the other 4 starters really got outplayed".


WIsh he would of mentioned Tyrus. Cause those two definintely were the most energetic on the floor, those two and Nocioni, who IMO, played better than Deng while he was in. Did he even miss a shot?! even when whistles were blown and he shot, it was nothing but net. Noc is out to prove a point this year, I saw that in him today.


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

Deng and Nocioni both played well. I just wish Deng would slash into the hoop more instead of settling for jumpers.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Any signs of a post-up game from Deng?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

garnett said:


> Any signs of a post-up game from Deng?


not at all...

looked like the same old deng to me


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://download.yousendit.com/F664CE94161B09C7


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't want to put a lot of weight on a preseason game (that unfortunately I did not get to see or hear), but I vaguely remember telling you guys you'd be pleasantly surprised with Viktor Khryapa (I guess his nickname is staying in Portland ... he was known as "The Wolverine.")

From reading the gamethread it sounds like the group needs a little time to gel and get their legs.

I REALLY HOPE I can see Sunday's game somewhere (obviously I don't live in the Chicagoland area but my cable system has WGN ... the "superstation" feed though. The schedule for Sunday afternoon is hours and hours of stupid _America's Funniest Home Videos_ reruns. Yuck and poo.  ).



> talking about gamethread, where is mizenkay?


That's a damn good question. Please Mizenkay, come back!!! 

Speaking of meaningless preseason games, last night the Hornets actually managed to beat the Mavericks ... of course, a Mavs lineup bereft Dirk, Devin and a bunch of other A-Listers. Pargo had some nice moments ... I think Tyson Chandler had three fouls in the first quarter. I'm pretty sure when they meet the Mavs for real this season they'll get out the Raid and spray the Bugs just like they always do. Ho-hum.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Some game stories:

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/story.asp?id=237440



> “I thought Ben — big Ben — noticeably stood out with his defensive energy and the other four starters really got outplayed,” Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. “We had some really bad help sequences. We weren’t out pressuring the ball like we’re supposed to be doing.”
> 
> At the start of the second half, Washington sent Calvin Booth and Andray Blatche into the mix in place of Jamison and Etan Thomas, yet the Bulls still gave up a 9-3 run and fell behind by 10 points.
> 
> With the exception of Luol Deng, who hit 6 of 10 shots for a team-high 13 points, the Bulls’ starters were inaccurate. Ben Gordon was just 2-for-8 from the field. The Bulls also managed to collect 5 three-second violations — 3 on defense and 2 on offense.


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/basketball/bulls/93027,CST-SPT-bull12.article



> Ben Wallace, the Bulls' new $60 million centerpiece, was mostly matter-of-fact in his assessment of the preseason-opening 87-86 victory over the Washington Wizards on Wednesday at the United Center.
> 
> ''We didn't quite play the way we would have wanted to play,'' said Wallace, whom coach Scott Skiles singled out for his defensive energy among the starters. ''Our first preseason game, it doesn't do anything for us but show some of the things we can work on. And let us know we weren't as good as we thought we were, especially on the defensive end.''
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Far from a smooth preformance. But I'm not overly worried about chemistry for the most part. Kirk, BG, Chapu, Lu, and Du will be just fine. PJ and Big Ben will fit right in the huge gaps upfront. 

Deng and Khryapa both looked a very decent amount bigger. 

Khryapa is a much better shooter than I had him pegged, I think he might be an upgrade for the Songaila role, we will see if he can scrap in the post like Darius. He almost has legit size at the four spot, maybe in an offseason or 2. If he continues to play like this he's in the rotation, what's going to happen to TT's minutes?

Thomas came out hungry. He was a bit out of control with the ball, but agressive. We'll see what happens with his shot, for now I would rather him focus on his midrange game than shooting from the outside. On defense he looked solid. A little strength and conditioning is really going to do him wonders. This time next year he'll be twice the player.

One thing that was very evident to me from this game Khryapa and Thomas are going to have to fight each other to be the second forward off the bench if PJ continues to start. I think Skiles is seriously going to have to consider starting Deng and Chapu.

Sefolosha's extra inch or two in the back court really stands outs. He looked nervous, didn't make good decision's with the ball, got to know the refs on d. He did show some decent vision. 

Allen came into camp in better than average shape. 

Sweetney looked the same, still is probably the best post option.

Andievikajiusoius is 7 games away from spending a full season in the NBDL.

Shensher was unnoticable in his time on the floor.

Barrett, is he a shorter version of Pargo?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Didn't see the game, but I've learned preseason is virtually irrelevant except for perhaps selecting a couple of possible players who could improve their game in the upcoming season. Look at the Bears preseason. It seemed awful. How have the Bears been so far? Anyways, glad to see Deng played well but not too happy about Thabo's stats.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Comcast never had preseason games. I think Directv and Dish have their own agreement with the league. The dish is already carrying the games (all those regional sports channels including comcast sportsnets and all they have to do is flip a switch to turn the channel on but cable companies must worry about bandwidth. That's why MLB shares with NHL etc.


Comcast sucks. Dump them, and quickly.

The Bulls looked scattered last night. Nothing at all like a Skiles team. The good news is that that will improve with time. New faces, lack of PT together. It will definately improve.

Ben is better offensively than Tyson will ever be.

If KH doesn't learn to knock down an open jumper, I'm going to start calling for his head.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

GB said:


> If KH doesn't learn to knock down an open jumper, I'm going to start calling for his head.



this is irritating to me too. a little more consistent shooting from Kirk would be so big for this team.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Salvaged Ship said:


> Geez dude. 10 minutes or so of the first preseason game and first NBA action in his entire life at the UC and you already think he has little to offer now? Skiles has been raving about the guy. He was great in summer league. Give it some time.
> 
> If I recall, Gordon and Hinrich were absolute garbage in thier first preseasons. Gordon was garbage tonight. Don't read much into it. One preseason game. Wait and see.



my point wasnt that Thabo sucks. my point is... how do we expect to get him the minutes he needs to develop... when we're looking to be contenders this year?


it's a similar situation with Tyrus. for all his potential... you can see how Khryapa has learned to play with more poise, and how he'll be of more immediate help to us. could Tyrus be that rare Tayshaun Prince type who is ready right away? we'll see. but Vik will play more as we get on route to finding that out.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> my point wasnt that Thabo sucks. my point is... how do we expect to get him the minutes he needs to develop... when we're looking to be contenders this year?


I would look for Thabo to get better the way young players used to get better, IN PRACTICE! 
The Bulls, because of their make up and the way they prepare, could become a great place for talented youth to learn the game without getting thrown to the wolves. 

Thabo is still very young and has to learn to play in the league but he's going to be a good one. Thabo's 4 assists could be attributed to just good decision making. BTW anyone see Thabo holding the ball with one hand? It looked that Thabo was carrying a volley ball.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DengNabbit said:


> my point wasnt that Thabo sucks. my point is... how do we expect to get him the minutes he needs to develop... when we're looking to be contenders this year?
> 
> 
> it's a similar situation with Tyrus. for all his potential... you can see how Khryapa has learned to play with more poise, and how he'll be of more immediate help to us. could Tyrus be that rare Tayshaun Prince type who is ready right away? we'll see. but Vik will play more as we get on route to finding that out.


Huh?

U must of forgot that we had 4 rookies when we got BACK to the playoffs.

or that Tayshaun Prince was very IMPORTANT to the pistons in his rookie year in the playoffs.

or that Dwayne Wade took his team to the 2nd round in his first season.

Being a rookie doesn't matter, being productive does.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

My thoughts from last night, all condensed here. Haven't read through this thread yet, but plan to shortly  Enjoy!

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_18913.shtml

-Brigs


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> My thoughts from last night, all condensed here. Haven't read through this thread yet, but plan to shortly  Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_18913.shtml
> 
> -Brigs


Brigs, I'd be happy to review your columns and edit out mistakes like the following:



> P.J. Brown actually has the ability to post up on the block and do some real, credible work down low. Haven’t seen that since the days of Bill Cartwright.


It wouldn't take me much more than five minutes per piece, and I won't charge you a cent.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

Not sure if that's a jab at PJ, or Bill "The Frog" Cartright. Either way, I guess all I meant was that PJ's the first Bull to actually set up correctly down low and have actual, worthwhile post moves. I couldn't remember any Bulls even being capable of setting up correctly since the early '90s.

And though I can't pay you for your article reviews, Mr. May, I can reward you with the greatest gift of all:

My gratitude.

And seventeen ethnically diverse female "escorts." :makeout:

Have fun! haha...


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Huh?
> 
> U must of forgot that we had 4 rookies when we got BACK to the playoffs.
> 
> ...



reread what you quoted from me and then what you wrote. i did not forget about Prince. what i said was that is an exceptional situation. same with Wade.... if you are expecting Thabo to be Wade-like (even just in his mental makeup and preparedness) in year one, you will face some disappointment. 

and as far as our own rookies that played two years ago.... yes that was a playoff team. but i think we all have expectations for this team to be far above that year's level of play. 

a big problem for the 04-05 team was turnovers. young guards turn it over a lot. last night was a good game for us, turnover wise. i think we have the personnel this year to make improvements in that department.



last year the Bulls had to play perfectly on offense to beat teams. this year, we are planning to rely on defense heavily again, so we need to have high efficiency on offense. that's one thing that didnt happen two years ago, especially turnover wise. it's something that has to get better from either of the last two Bulls teams.

who do you think will be more turnover prone this year? Sefolosha? or Griffin and Duhon? that's who he'll be competing for minutes with, and they've already gone thru the going pains he's about to face.



i'm not saying he'll have no chance, but my point is he will not be getting sizable, automatic minutes from Skiles. hard to believe everyone seems to dispute what i thought was an obvious point.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Huh?
> 
> U must of forgot that we had 4 rookies when we got BACK to the playoffs.
> 
> ...


but look at Darko that year. The rookies will get minutes, but I don't think Tyrus will be in any big roles or see substantial playing time. Thabo will be more important.

There was no Dwade in this draft


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> but look at Darko that year. The rookies will get minutes, but I don't think Tyrus will be in any big roles or see substantial playing time. Thabo will be more important.
> 
> There was no Dwade in this draft


Darko simply wasn't needed that year. They had Wallace, Wallace, Okur & Campbell, so of course Darko wasn't gonna see the floor, nor did he really need to.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Darko simply wasn't needed that year. They had Wallace, Wallace, Okur & Campbell, so of course Darko wasn't gonna see the floor, nor did he really need to.



well i think thats what causes the confusion here. people here are frankly really hyped up about Thabo BECAUSE we need a big SG... not because they've seen him play lots of European games and truly know he's ready.

he may develop into something great, but he would have to do a lot fast to take minutes from GriffDu.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

OK, we're all starved for real (or semi-real) Bulls' hoops, so last night was BIG. If that game had been played in January, I'd have been looking for the vomit bag, but as it was, I truly enjoyed watching it. 

The nice part about the first exhibition is that, if a player looked bad, it's only the first exhibition game. If a player looked good, it's a sure sign that great times are ahead. With this in mind:

- The first unit played D like it was an exhibition game. No intensity/urgency. The Wiz scored early and often, showing us what can happen if this Bulls' team doesn't come to the game with their sleeves rolled up.

- Sefolosha looked rattled, but still collected 4 assists. Though I've heard/read that Thomas also sufferred from rookie jitters, I didn't see it. Sure, he has to find his NBA game, but he didn't look nervous to me. He played aggressively...I like that. He was slow on a couple defensive rotations, but that will come.

- Khryapa looked like a real, live player. Seems to have a good idea what he's doing out there. Definitely a "tweener," but so are most of our guys. 

- Wallace had 7 pts, 9 boards, a block and 2 steals in 20 mins. That'll work.

- Gordon had an off game, but Hinrich, Deng, Nocioni and Duhon played about as I expected, considering it was the first exhibition.

- Martynas Andriuskevicius has a face that only a mother could love. As a player, he defines the term "project." Him or Schenscher? Man, that's a tough one.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

transplant said:


> - Wallace had 7 pts, 9 boards, a block and 2 steals in 20 mins. That'll work.


I think the most impressive part about his statline is, he didn't even really TRY. He played like it was the preseason. I'm personally pinning him for 10 ppg, 11 rpg, 2 bpg & 2 spg for the season.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

So did nobody record and upload this game somewhere on the internet?

I hope someone will be able to do that with Sunday's game. Sadly, it's not on the Superstation.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> Not sure if that's a jab at PJ, or Bill "The Frog" Cartright. Either way, I guess all I meant was that PJ's the first Bull to actually set up correctly down low and have actual, worthwhile post moves. I couldn't remember any Bulls even being capable of setting up correctly since the early '90s.


To be honest, that quote caught me by surprise as well. For one, I was never aware that P.J. Brown had much of a post game to speak of, and at 37, I would imagine whatever is left of it is pretty diminished by now.

And for all of his faults, Eddy Curry was pretty good at setting up on the low block and scoring down low. Better than PJ Brown, anyways.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> http://download.yousendit.com/F664CE94161B09C7


I think Gail Fisher is looking hotter as the years go on. Just thought I would add.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

rosenthall said:


> To be honest, that quote caught me by surprise as well. For one, I was never aware that P.J. Brown had much of a post game to speak of, and at 37, I would imagine whatever is left of it is pretty diminished by now.
> 
> And for all of his faults, Eddy Curry was pretty good at setting up on the low block and scoring down low. Better than PJ Brown, anyways.


But P.J. brings leadership, in the "lead-by-example" mold. He's always working hard, and at 37, has a better work ethic than Curry will ever hope to have. So I think it's better to have P.J. than Curry, although I wouldn't mind having BOTH of them AND Big Ben. Now THAT would be something to see! :biggrin:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> But P.J. brings leadership, in the "lead-by-example" mold. He's always working hard, and at 37, has a better work ethic than Curry will ever hope to have. So I think it's better to have P.J. than Curry,


I think he is going to be leading by example FROM THE BENCH for about 34 mins a game by the second half of the year.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

johnston797 said:


> I think he is going to be leading by example FROM THE BENCH for about 34 mins a game by the second half of the year.


Of course he is, because Skiles wants to keep him fresh for the postseason. The guy is 37, and no matter how in-shape he is, the guy can't play 25-30 minutes of hard playing time every night. It's just not possible, after all the wear and tear on his body. I believe Skiles will eventually put him on the bench, and have Noce start alongside Deng and Wallace, or maybe even Tyrus, if he impresses Skiles enough. P.J. will be used as one of our 6th men off the bench, although there are about five of those guys already on the bench as we speak. (Khryapa, Thomas, Noce, Sef, etc.) They are all worthy of playing time, and I'm sure Skiles will give it to them in order to rest Brown up for the playoffs. Just wait and see!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Game in a couple of hours, we need a thread people :uhoh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Game in a couple of hours, we need a thread people :uhoh:


I'm on it.


----------

